# Berkley Power Bait Forellenteig - Deutschland / Italien pro Glas ab 2,49€ Hammerpreis



## am-angelsport (23. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Leute,​ 


 *TOP Angebot

Berkley

 Powerbait Trout Bait Forellenteig

1 Glas 2,99€
6 Gläser 17,95€
12 Gläser 29,95€ !!!












 

*


bei uns im Onlineshop bestellbar.​ 


www.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de​ 


mit weiteren absoluten Hammerangeboten.​ 


Angebot nur solange Vorrat reicht.​ 


Fängige Grüße​ 

Ihr A&M Angelsport Team​


----------

